# Ältester Hesse wird heute 107



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2006)

hr-online.de


> Der Jubilar ist nach einem Sturz, bei dem er sich die rechte Kniescheibe brach,
> zwar gehbehindert, sonst aber recht gesund und geistig fit.


eben im TV gesehen, fit wie ein Turnschuh, kocht sich selbst sein Essen, auf die Frage, was er noch vor hat:
"120 werden" 
Baujahr 1899...

Rhein-Main.Net > Stadt und Land > Aktuelle Meldungen > Ältester Hesse wird 107 Jahre alt


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Januar 2006)

Als ich den Titel des threads gelesen habe, fiel mir spontan nur einer ein: *Heinz S.*  :lol:
Kleinlaut gebe ich zu: Falsch geraten! :cry:


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Zweifellos toll, wenn man sein Leben bis ins hohe Alter bei körperlicher und geistiger Gesundheit genießen kann. Weniger toll, wenn man, wie viele Senioren, zum klapprigen, kranken und abhängigen Pflegefall wird,wie ich sie selbst über die Jahre hinweg betreute. 
Ich stelle mir, bei dem noch aktuellen Renteneintritt mit 65 Jahren, die Panik der jetzt schon stöhnenden Rentekassen vor, wenn das Gros der Menschen so alt würde wie der bejubelte Jubilar. Müssen wir eben die Lebensarbeitszeit verlängern oder reichlich Kohle auf die hohe Kante legen, damit wir uns unser Alter auch leisten können, meint unsere weise Regierung. Ist besonders spaßig, wenn man spätestens mit 50 zum alten Eisen gehört, und eher auf dem Schrott landet, als an einem angemessenen Arbeitsplatz.

Ich wollte Euren Jubel ja nicht schmälern, aber mir war gerade nach einem kleinen, realistischen
Wermutstropfen.        :devil2:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte Euren Jubel ja nicht schmälern, aber mir war gerade nach einem kleinen, realistischen
> Wermutstropfen.        :devil2:


no Problemo, aber ich freue mich halt über so etwas.  Die von dir angesprochen z.T bitteren Aspekte kenne  ich nur zu gut 


> Müssen wir eben die Lebensarbeitszeit verlängern oder reichlich Kohle auf die hohe Kante legen,
> damit wir uns unser Alter auch leisten können, meint unsere weise Regierung.


nein, ganz einfach und jetzt werde ich  sarkastisch:  Rauchen muss subventioniert  werden 
nur Rauchen rettet die Rentenkassen ( laut mehrerer inzwischen  schamhaft verschwiegener 
 Untersuchungen und  Hochrechnungen  u.A aus der Schweiz betreffend  der Verkürzung der Lebenszeit bei Rauchern) 
der Jubilar hat ja auch nicht geraucht...

cp


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Na, da habe ich ja mit meiner Qualmerei und Wein-Sauferei ja die allerbsten Chancen, zeitig genug von der Bühne abzutreten, um das Staatssäckel nicht über Gebühr zu belasten.


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da habe ich ja mit meiner Qualmerei und Wein-Sauferei ja die allerbsten Chancen, zeitig genug von der Bühne abzutreten, um das Staatssäckel nicht über Gebühr zu belasten.


Na, liebe Adele, dann passen wir ja hervorragend zusammen. Hast du sonst noch Laster?

Übrigens allen Rauchern aber auch Nichtrauchern möchte ich das Buch "rauchenSie" von Imre von der Heydt empfehlen. Danach ist der Vorschlag von CP gar nicht so sicher, ob er überhaupt etwas nützt.
Hier bei Amazone


> Kurzbeschreibung
> Etwa 17 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland und schätzungsweise 1,1 Milliarden Menschen weltweit teilen eine große gemeinsame Leidenschaft: Sie alle rauchen. Voller Lust, mit Liebe zum oder im blauen Dunst – oder wegen ihres Lasters beschimpft. Der moralische Druck auf die Raucher wächst. Sind Zigaretten, die noch bei den Stars aus Hollywood zum schönen Leben gehörten, tatsächlich so gefährlich? Die Warn- und Verbotspolitik nimmt zunehmend absurde Züge an, die im krassen Widerspruch stehen zu einer Gesellschaft, die sich als modern, aufgeklärt und demokratisch versteht. Mit puritanischem Eifer wird überwacht und bestraft, als seien wir im vorbürgerlichen Zeitalter. Hat der rastlose Eifer gegen das Rauchen ganz andere Gründe? Viel Rauch um nichts? Rauchen Sie? Verteidigung einer Leidenschaft lädt ein zu einem »Tanz mit dem statistischen Teufel«, ins »Horrorkabinett der Inhaltsstoffe« und wirft einen kritischen Blick auf die vermeintlich erdrückende Beweislast der Mediziner. Rauchen Sie? Verteidigung einer Leidenschaft fragt nach den moralischen Wurzeln der modernen Anti-Raucher-Bewegung, beleuchtet die moderne Medizin und ihren Gesundheitswahn und berichtet vom amerikanischen Kreuzung der alt-neuen Puritaner gegen das Rauchen. Rauchen Sie? Verteidigung einer Leidenschaft blickt zurück auf die Historie des Rauchens, als der medizinische Triumphzug des Tabaks und die Verbreitung des Rauchens in Kriegs- und Pestzeiten neben grausamer politischer Verfolgung stand, bis zur Rücknahme der Rauchverbote im Zuge der demokratischen Revolution von 1848. Zugleich schreibt Imre von der Heydt über die Verführungen und die Annehmlichkeiten des Rauchens. Er plädiert für einen offenen und toleranten Umgang mit der Zigarette. In diesem faktengesättigten, informativen und bissig-ironischen Buch verbinden sich Kulturgeschichte und Gesellschaftskritik zur amüsanten Lektüre.


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

@ Stieglitz

Ob ich sonst noch Laster habe?
Klar!!! 
Ich denke!!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2006)

> Er plädiert für einen offenen und toleranten Umgang mit der Zigarette.


Der Nichtraucher toleriert, dass der Raucher raucht und   dafür toleriert der Raucher, dass der Nichtraucher nicht raucht...


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stieglitz
> 
> Ob ich sonst noch Laster habe?
> Klar!!!
> Ich denke!!


Das seh ich nicht als Laster an.  

@CP
Einverstanden!


----------



## Avor (17 Januar 2006)

Ist doch alles eine Sache der Weltanschauung. 

Also ich kenne einen der wurde hundert und hat geraucht wie ein Schlot
ein anderer hat nicht geraucht und ist schon im zarten Jünglingsalter  gestorben. 

 :holy: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

@ Avor

Nun nimm den Rentenkassen doch nicht das Bisschen Hoffnung. Oder schielst Du etwa klammheimlich darauf, dass Du zu Deinem Hundertsten endlich mal Deinem Bürgermeister, diversen Honorationen und selbstverständlich der nach Sensationen gierenden Presse vorgeführt wirst wie ein tanzender Affe dem Publikum?    :holy:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2006)

ganz so heiter sehe ich das nicht, wie sagte der Chef einer  Lungenklinik auf die Frage, ob Rauchen Lungenkrebs hervorruft:
"Rauchen ruft nicht zwingend Lungenkrebs hervor, aber wer in dieser Klinik mit Lungenkrebs liegt,  hat geraucht"
ist halt russisch Roulette mit dem eigenen  Leben...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens allen Rauchern aber auch Nichtrauchern möchte ich das Buch "rauchenSie" von Imre von der Heydt empfehlen.


Das Buch ist auch in einer Rezension des DeutschlandRadios, die ich gehört habe, nicht schlecht beurteilt worden:
*"Eloge auf den blauen Dunst. Über die fragwürdige Verteufelung des Tabakrauchens"*:


> "Rauchen Sie? Verteidigung einer Leidenschaft" ist ein engagiertes Buch, der Autor scheint getrieben von einer großen Empörung und den Wunsch, sich endlich einmal gründlich Luft zu verschaffen über die wahnhafte Jagd nach hundertprozentiger Gesundheit, einer Gesundheit, die er als fragwürdig betrachtet.
> Dennoch: Es finden sich hier und da Wiederholungen, die Argumentation und die Beweisführung des Autors geraten streckenweise zu langatmig, der Ton driftet ins Polemische. Aus der Verteidigung einer Leidenschaft wird schließlich ein leidenschaftliches Wettern gegen alles was sich gegen das Rauchen regt.
> Sieht man über diese Schwächen hinweg, ist es ein knisterndes Vergnügen, das ironisch-bissige Buch zu lesen. Ein komplizenhaftes Gefühl stellt sich ein, die Raucher unter den Lesern werden sich sinnenfreudig eine anzünden und genießen...


Ich habe es leider noch nicht geschafft, mir das Buch zu kaufen. :cry: 

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, Buchempfehlungen auszutauschen


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei Amazone


hier noch eine von mir:

*Keinesfalls empfehlen* möchte *ich persönlich* *"Endlich Nichtraucher!" (Allen Carr)*, denn bei mir hat's nicht geholfen. :evil:

Ich kenne aber Personen (vom simplen Hochschulprofessor, der sich zur Zeit der Lektüre ohnehin im Krankenhaus aufgehalten hat, bis zur hoch-intelligenten Hausfrau), die durch's bloße Lesen von der Abhängigkeit weggekommen sind.  

Wie sind wir eigentlich von _Hessen_ auf _Rauchen_ gekommen? Weil es da welche gibt, die man in der Pfeife rau...?


----------



## Avor (17 Januar 2006)

Zitat Adele

I





> Nun nimm den Rentenkassen doch nicht das Bisschen Hoffnung. Oder schielst Du etwa klammheimlich darauf, dass Du zu Deinem Hundertsten endlich mal Deinem Bürgermeister, diversen Honorationen und selbstverständlich der nach Sensationen gierenden Presse vorgeführt wirst wie ein tanzender Affe dem Publikum?




Das wäre ja schrecklich, deswegen kommt hier der Bürgermeister auch schon sehr viel früher mit einem Geschenkkorb und ohne Presse.

Aber um auf den Ausgangspunkt des Threads zurückzukommen:

Stichwort Heinz Schenk. Blauer Bock, oder der legendäre Frankfurter Wecker, der war noch im alten Funkhaus an der Eschersheimer Landstraße. Lag auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit und ich bin oft hinein. Von damaligen  Newcomer wie Peter Frankenfeld, Hajo Kuhlenkampff
und vielen anderen bekannten Namen bestritten. Die haben nach der Währunbgsreform beim HR ganz klein anfgefangen und sind für ein Butterbrot über die Dörfer getingelt. Manchmal war ich auch bei der Musik dabei, besonders später mit  Otto Höpfner, der nach seinem Moderatorenwettbewerb beim HR den Blauen Bock bekam.

War schon eine verrückte, aber schöne Zeit. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind wir eigentlich von _Hessen_ auf _Rauchen_ gekommen? Weil es da welche gibt, die man in der Pfeife rau...?


Irgendwie alter, saufender, rauchender Hesse oder so?

Ich möchte jetzt wissen, wie alt der älteste Schwabe ist, der noch regelmässig seinen Trollinger süffelt.
Google spuckt nichts aus.
Nachtrag: CP ist schuld, der hat mit dem Rauchen angefangen.


----------



## drboe (17 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen wir eben die Lebensarbeitszeit verlängern oder reichlich Kohle auf die hohe Kante legen, damit wir uns unser Alter auch leisten können, meint unsere weise Regierung. Ist besonders spaßig, wenn man spätestens mit 50 zum alten Eisen gehört, und eher auf dem Schrott landet, als an einem angemessenen Arbeitsplatz.


Die Politik und die mit unseren Steuergeldern bezahlten Propheten des puren Neoliberalismus fordern ja ungeachtet des Jugendlichkeitswahns der Unternehmen die Verlängerung der Lebensarbeitszeit. Das ist ein Surrogat, denn in Wahrheit werden ja die über 50 Jährigen weiter "freigesetzt" im "Freizeitpark Deutschland" (Ex-Bundeskanzler Kohl). Oft genug kann man also seine persönliche Lebensarbeitszeit nicht frei bestimmen, zumal man durch Produktivitätsgewinne künftig eher weniger als mehr Menschen benötigt. Das ist natürlich auch den Wortführen einer Arbeitszeitverlängerung klar. Ergo geht es in Wahrheit um eine Rentenkürzung, denn für jeden Monat, den man vor der Zeit in Rente geht, muß man einen Abschlag hinnehmen. Nur aussprechen mag das garstige Wort "Kürzung" keiner, es kostet ja Wählerstimmen. 

Mit dem "auf die hohe Kante legen" wird es auch schwer. Die Rentenversicherung ist bei genauer Betrachtung nicht ganz so schlecht, wie sie die Versicherungsbranche gern redet. Und die Alternativen sind nicht wirklich besser. Vor allem aber fehlt es dem gewöhnlichen Bürger schlicht an den finanziellen Möglichkeiten zusätzliche Rücklagen zu bilden. Und ist man jenseits der 50 erst einmal dauerhaft arbeitslos, hilft auch das nicht. ALG II gibt es erst, wenn das meiste Vermögen verbraten ist. Trübe Aussichten für das Alter. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Adele (18 Januar 2006)

Rentner im Forum bitte weg schauen. Anbei eine von den kleinen Gemeinheiten, die mir ein befreundeter Grafiker immer wieder schickt.... 

aber zeitgemäß passend zum Thema..
 :evil:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> zeitgemäß passend zum Thema


Wenn ich nur wüsste, zu welchem... :gruebel:

Zum Thema _Rauchen_ schrieb die _"Frankfurter Rundschau"_ gestern so nett in dem Artikel _"Vorbeugen ist besser. Sieben einfache Regeln reduzieren das Krebsrisiko"_ (S. 24):


> *Rauchen Sie nicht!* Raucher sollten so schnell wie möglich aufhören. Wenn das nicht gellingen sollte, dann rauchen Sie wenigstens nicht in Anwesenheit von Nichtrauchern.


Hilfreich. :tröst: Wirklich!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

> Wenn das nicht gelingen sollte, dann rauchen Sie wenigstens nicht in Anwesenheit von Nichtrauchern.


 :dafuer:


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2006)

> Wenn das nicht gelingen sollte, dann rauchen Sie wenigstens nicht in Anwesenheit von Nichtrauchern.


Wenn das so weiter geht, rauche ich irgendwann nur noch, wenn ich alleine bin - was auch eine Reduktion mit sich brächte ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> :dafuer:


D'accord! Mich hat nur die Logik, die die Sätze "zusammenhalten" sollte, ein wenig irritiert... 



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weiter geht, rauche ich irgendwann nur noch, wenn ich alleine bin - was auch eine Reduktion mit sich brächte ...


Rauchst Du etwa gerade jetzt - in unserer Anwesenheit (Ich auch.)?  :evil: Schäm Dich!  



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> eine von den kleinen Gemeinheiten


Ist die links auf dem attachment abgebildete Person nicht *G.G.*?


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Rauchst Du etwa gerade jetzt - in unserer Anwesenheit (Ich auch.)?  :evil: Schäm Dich!


Aber klar doch. Man kann ja nicht immer vernünftig sein ...
@TKja: Schäm dich selbst!


----------



## Adele (18 Januar 2006)

Nanu? War der Ursprung der Diskussion nicht der 107. Geburtstag eines Hessen? 
Und das Verschwinden von Senioren im Internet, lieber
Telekomunikacia, ist die zeitgerechte Lösung für die Rentenkassen. Passt sogar zum Forum.  
  8) 

Ob die Person im Vordergrund C. G. ist, weiß ich leider nicht, weil ich das Bild selbst ohne weiteren Kommentare bekam.

Adele


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

GG, nicht CG...


> "Haben Sie es gelesen? In allen deutschen Flüssen wurden große Mengen Kokain gefunden. Wie ich vorhin ins Studio gefahren bin, sind hunderte von Menschen, Münchner Schickeria, Medienschaffende und Abgeordnete an der Isar gestanden und haben sich Flaschen abgefüllt."


Passt ja irgendwie zum Rauchen - a weng...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Der älteste noch existente Schwabe ist meines Wissens 250.000 Jahre alt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinheim_an_der_Murr


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der älteste noch existente Schwabe ist meines Wissens 250.000 Jahre alt.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinheim_an_der_Murr


Noch was zur Vereinigung des Themas: "Nachbra schenkt 108-jährigem Exraucher Zigaretten und er wurde rückfällig..." Stern


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was zur Vereinigung des Themas


Darauf habe ich gewartet. 

@Aka


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> der noch regelmässig seinen Trollinger süffelt


----------

